# barn swallows, dead baby in nest



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

i have some barn swallows in my garage that come every year. this year they had five nestling's. one fell out of the nest and the cat got it earlier in the week. now there is one thats dead with its head hanging over the lip of the nest. will the parents take care of it or should i do something?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best to remove it. 

Reti


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

ok removed. thank you.


----------

